
Ask HN: Simple on-premesis uptime monitor? - baccredited
Is there a simple tool I can install to monitor a few basic services: http, https and ssh?<p>I&#x27;ve bookmarked like 100 of these things over the years but most are hideously complicated for my current needs. I&#x27;m looking for a simple web gui and maybe one cron job here. Know of anything?<p>(I use pingdom for the &#x27;outside the firewall&#x27; view, but that is way more complex than what I need)
======
derricgilling
Uptime Robot is free, and does it well.

(No affiliation with them, just found them through the internet)

~~~
derricgilling
Assuming an external/public one is OK?

